#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  NDT : UT and RT

## usut2

Hu friends;


latests you can of : Specifications ,Codes and Standards (API,ASME,ASTM,NF EN,BS EN,ISO...... )  for UT and RT.

and any NDT training material .




greatly requirement . please post or send me links.See More: NDT : UT and RT

----------


## usut2

I still waiting ...

----------


## Rads53

Try looking in other sections of the forum as lots have been posted so could be you have not looked.

----------


## Schweisser_67

Hi, Iwould like also have ISO NDT Standards. Where cann i find them?

----------

